# Calculo de los condensadores de desacoplo de una fuente.



## IgnacioD6 (May 16, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Pues como reza el titulo, mi pregunta es ¿cómo calcular el valor de los condensadores de desacoplo de la salida para una funete de alimentación? el esquema es el que viene adjunto.
Para calcular C1 y C2 he usado la siguiente fórmula: 
C= (5*I)/(f*Vmax) 
la intensidad de la fuente será de 0,5A, la frecuencia 50Hz y la Vmax es de 18v (porque en el puente de diodos caen aprox. 2v y a la entrada del regulador la tensión ha de ser almenos 3v superior a la de la salida) 

Lo que no se como calcular son los condensadores de desacoplo C3, C4 y C5, no se tampoco si los he situado correctamente. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Mira amigo Ignacio: Para filtrar y desacoplar las fuentes de alimentación simples, como la tuya, no es necesario andar con calculos y complicaciones. lo mejor es colocar los capacitores electroliticos más grandes que puedas, porque a mayor capacitancia menor frecuencia (o sea, se cargan y descargan cada vez más lentos a mayor capacitancia, al descargarse muy lentamente t mantienen el voltaje de salida estabilizado). En cuanto a los desacopladores, son capacitores ceramicos, por lo general de 100nF por unos 100v o mas, el tamaño no es demasiaddo problema con estos componentes.

asi q resumiendo: capacitores electroliticos de 4700uF / 50V, y capacitores ceramicos de 100nF / 100V.

con eso tendras una super fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

Hola
Los condensadores electroliticos se calculan segun el factor de rizado maximo que quieras obtener y segun la intensidad maxima (ahora mismo no me acuerdo de la formula correspondiente). 
Para un consumo de 0,5A con condensadores de 2200uF obtendras un valor aceptable.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 27, 2008)

hola de nuevo,

ya he montado la fuente y funciona bien, pero no se por que los condensadores se calientan al poco de encenderla (sin conectar carga alguna a la salida), no se si es por que los que he usado no son los adecuados, agradeceria que me indicasen si lo son.

c1          --->3300uf        35v         (se calienta mucho)
c2          ---> 2200uf       63v         (se calienta un poco)
c3          --->3300uf        40v         (se calienta un poco)
c4 = c5  --->2200uf        63v

el transformador pasa de 220v a +/-18v, y el consumo de la carga que he de conectarle es bajo.

no se si el problema es que C1 es hasta 35v, y yo deberia tener minimo hasta 36v por eso de ser +/-18v, yo lo compre de 35 pensando que lo que soportaban eran 18v....

como se ven el la foto son todos electroliticos.

     Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2008)

¿ Verificaste que esten conectados con la polaridad correcta ?

En el esquema "fuente_mia.jpg" C1 esta al revez


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 27, 2008)

esa era la pregunta que yo le iba a hacer, pero ya la hizo fogonazo.
jejeje.
igualmente, como dije antes, yo no me ando con calculos ni nada, los capacitores electroliticos, de mayor capacitancia, y la mayor aislacion posible (pidiendole permiso al bolsillo)


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 27, 2008)

jops, perdonad por la pregunta... ha debid ser la pregunta tonta del día, efectivamente ese era el problema, lo he cambiado de posición y todo correcto.

nuevamente gracias!

la verdad que repasé la colocacion de los condensadores, pero eso de la tierra me despistó, no caí en que los 12v de C1 eran negativos.


----------



## El nombre (May 27, 2008)

Creo recordar que si buscas ya explique el tema.
El caluclo es:

Capacidad = (Intervalo entre cargas/la tensión de rizado que quieres)  x  la intensidad media.

Ese cálculo viene a ser esactísimo.


----------



## Nilfred (May 27, 2008)

C1 y C2 está bien que le pongas lo mas grande que consigas, pero C3, C4 y C5 salen del datasheet de los reguladores y con 1µF es suficiente en todos los casos.
La fórmula que uso para calcular el rizado es:

VrippleP-P = 0.5A / ( 2 × 50Hz × 0.003300F ) = 1.51v

Lo que si, la corriente es la suma del consumo de los 3 reguladores; bueno, me limito a usar los datos posteados.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 28, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos y a zaero también.
Cambiaré los condensadores C3, C4 y C5.

una gran ayuda la que prestan.


----------



## zaero (May 29, 2008)

<Tenía problemas para postear el otro día. Solucionado>
En el esquema que has posteado (fuente_mia.jpg) C1 y C2 no los conectas a masa.
Personalmente conectaría cada uno de los condensadores a masa: C1, C2, C4 y C5. Personalmente, C1 y C2 usaría 3300-4700µF/35V, mientras que para C3, C4 y C5, usaría para cada uno de ellos un paralelo de condensador de 10µF/16V (o 25V) y uno de 100nF (siempre será mayor a 25V).
Verifica que no sea necesario poner un diodo de la salida de los reguladores a su entrada (pin 3 a pin 1 para positivos). Eso asegura que no se rompan los reguladores 78XX en caso de que por cualquier motivo la tensión de salida sea mayor a la de entrada (por ejemplo, si conectas un condensador cargado en las salidas o si pierdes alimentación y C3,4 o 5 siguen cargados).
Luego otro detalle, es buena práctica poner *resistencias para descargar los condensadores*. Es muy desagradable echarle mano y que te de calambre o meterla en un cajón y que salte un chispazo. También es agradable tener un diodo LED que te indique que tienes tensión, por lo que personalmente pondría en paralelo con C1 y con C2 una combinación LED y resistencia de 4k7~10k.
 para acabar, veo que *no has puesto disipadores* a los reguladores. Muy probablemente los necesites, dado que se calentarán bastante. Teniendo en cuenta que los encapsulados TO-220 incrementan la temperatura 65ºC por cada W disipado (datasheet, 'Thermal resistance junction-air'), así, a ojímetro sale un incremento de *800ºC a 1A* en el regulador de 12V [(18V*1.4142-1.1V-12V)*1A=12.4W 12.5W*65ºC/W=806ºC] . Considerando Tambiente=25ºC y temperatura máxima de funcionamiento del regulador (125º) puedes disipar 1.5W por dispositivo, esto es, corrientes de salida de 120mA en ±12V y 75mA en 5V. Si quieres usar mayores corrientes los reguladores se apagarán por la protección térmica.
Un saludo


----------



## zaero (May 29, 2008)

Por qué cambiar C5, C4 y C3 por un paralelo de 10µF || 100nF:
Según el _datasheet_, 1µF es suficiente, pero uno de 10µF te permite demandar picos de corriente más grandes sin forzar a los 78XX a regularlos, por ejemplo, para arrancar un motor. Lo de usar condensadores de 100nF es porque los de 10µF son electrolíticos, y a "muy" alta frecuencia se comportan realmente mal (su capacidad disminuye mucho). Si lo conectaras a algo que conmutara a alta frecuencia, su efecto sería un tanto mediocre. Más información se puede encontrar aquí. Quizá no sea necesario, aunque yo tengo costumbre de hacerlo, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que un condensador de 100nF/63V sale por unos 0.06€ en Onda Radio.
Respecto a los condensadores de entrada, 

Por cierto, acabo de percatarme que para el cálculo del condensador de rectificación hay un hilo aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calcular-condensador-rectificado-693/


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola,
estoy tratando de montar una fuente de alimentacion.
Para ello uso como regulador un lm317. Como la corriente maxima es de 1.5A supongo que el transformador deberia ser de entre 1.5A y 2A por si hubiese perdidas.

Ahora bien, supongamos que quiero tener salidas de 5 a 12V por seo de alimentar los 2 tipos de circuitos, tego las siguiente duda:

Si calculo el C de filtro obtengo: 15V he leido en otro foro que debe ser un poco mas la salida del transformador, que la que se espera de la fuente.

C= 5*2A / (50*18V)  = 11000uF 
Es correcto mi calculo?
Suponiendo que si, supongo que tendria que poner varios en paralelo para alcanzar esa capacidad.

Son estos parametros sobredimensionados para una fuente de alimentacion que tiene como objetivo alimentar pequenos circuitos (unos 10 componentes maximo, un par de IC...)? deberia reducir los parametros, a 1A o 0,5A?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2009)

La formula para el calculo es:

*C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )*
Donde :
*C:* Capacidad en faradios
*I:* Intensidad total que entrega tu fuente
*F:* Frecuencia de linea (50 o 60Hz)
*Vr:* Voltaje residual o voltaje de rizado se toma entre 5 a 15% del voltaje sobre el capacitor


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo por la formula. Ahora creo que ya esta.

La siguiente duda que tengo es si puedo montar esto en la protoboard. 2A, 18V y capacitores de ~20000F?

Soportara la Protoboard esto? Donde/Como se puede probar si no?

Gracias
Mario


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2009)

El circuito es muy sencillo, lo puedes montar al aire, es decir poner los diodos directo sobre el capacitor, y de alli con 2 cables al regulador, es dificil colocar un capacitor "Grande" en una protoboard

¿ 20000uF ? Me parece mucho

C= 2 / (2 * 50 * 2,7) = 2 / 270 = 0,0074F = *7400uF*

Como la fuente es estabilizada (Rechaza el rizado residual), se podria acptar una valor menor aun, por ejemplo *5000uF* (Valor Normalizado)


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta.

tu has usado un 15 % como Vr. Yo era un poco mas exagerado y use 5%
El truco esta, si he interpretado bien lo que dices en que la LM317 rechada el rizado residual? Es por eso por lo que se le coloca un pequeno condensador de 10uF a la entrada del Lm317? aunque el LM317 lo elimina de por si, dicen que es util ponerle ese condensador externo extra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Exacto*

Podríamos decir que entre 3% y 7% se emplea en fuentes de audio sin regulación
Pero como la tuya es regulada con un 15% o incluso 20% no tendrás problemas

En este caso se calcula que la tensión nominal del capacitor restando la tensión de rizado *NO* sean inferior al voltaje mínimo de entrada de tu regulador.

Por ejemplo tienes una tensión nominal de 18VCC sobre tu capacitor, y un rizado de 2,7VCA a plena carga eso nos da que los picos de mínima tensión son de 18V - 2,7V = *15,3VCC*
El regulador necesita como mínimo en su alimentación 3V mas que la tensión de salida, esto sale del datasheet (En realidad podría ser algo menos).
Para una salida de 12V serán 12V + 3V = *15V* y tu tienes en la *peor condición 15,3V*


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah! eso me aclara todavia mas. Ahora entiendo un poco mejor que debo leer y como debo interpretar el datasheet de los integrados. Me ha ayudado mucho.

creo que ahora me acabo de dar cuenta de que necesito un transformador con mayor voltaje, porque 
si como minimo Vin(LM317)=15V para tener Vout=12V, entonces V(transformador)=18V debido al Vrizado
pero esos 18V son efectivos no? eso significaria que
 Vtransformador = 1,4 * 18V = 25V por eso de contar el valor efectivo

O sea, necesitaria una transformador de secundario 25V, 2A cierto?
Uff, los valores crecen por segundos...


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola fogonazo,
he encontrado un articulo tuyo que aclara eso perfectamente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

si necesito 18V en el condensador (estos son de pico), necesitaria un transformador de 18/1.41=12,7 + 1,4V (tension caida en el puente de diodos - conducen 2 a la vez) entonces Vtransformador=14,1V y estos son efectivos.

Lo que me faltaba era sobretodo saber que los parametros del transformador son en Veficaz .... y sumar la caida en el puente de diodos.

creo que ya estan solucionadas mis dudas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2009)

Primero: No hagas caso a lo que escribe alguien que tiene un ratón como avatar, es poco serio
Segundo: Existe la limitación de los voltaje comerciales de los transformadores, salvo que los fabriques o los mandes a fabricar solo consigues valores "estándar", 6-0-6, 9-0-9, 12-0-12, Etc


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

y que significa eso de 9-0-9...? Voltajes?


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 14, 2009)

Que es un transformador de 18v eficaz con punto medio. O también ±9v


----------

